# Squash and Mushrooms in Salsa Verde



## powerplantop (Aug 10, 2017)

INGREDIENTS:

Salsa
1 pound tomatillos
1 each serrano pepper or more
1/2 each small onion
2 cloves garlic
1/2 Tablespoon  salt
2 Tablespoon  Water
1 Tablespoon lime juice

Veggies
2 each squash calabaza or zucchini
8 oz mushrooms
1 Tablespoons  oil
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground ancho chili or your favorite chili powder
1 cup cilantro roughly chopped
Squash and Mushrooms in Salsa Verde

INSTRUCTIONS

First make the salsa verde. To a blender add tomatillos, serrano pepper, onion, garlic, salt, water and lime juice. Blend until liquid.

To a hot pan add 1 Tablespoon of oil, squash and mushrooms cook until they start to get some color. About 5 minutes

To the pan add the ground cumin and ground ancho chili and stir.
Add the salsa verde to the pan and cook on medium heat for 5 minutes. If the pan starts to get dry and a little water.

Taste to check for seasoning, if needed add salt.
Add one cup roughly chopped cilantro and cook for 2 more minutes. Then serve.

A printable recipe can be found here: Squash and Mushrooms in Salsa Verde


----------

